# How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen?



## SSPhotography (Jul 19, 2009)

I want new bulbs, I am looking for some blue to blueish purple like I see on some of the newer Audis driving towards me on the road. I have a 2000 TT Quattro, and I cant tell if I have HIDs or Halogen without tearing apart the front like I was told I have to do


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*

Look at each wheel well for the presence of a headlight leveler.
These are used to signal the HID projectors leveling motor.


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*

take a pic of the headlight and post it(daytime,nighttime).i Can't help you without pics as i dunno much bout tt.


----------



## SSPhotography (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (Eric D)*

like up over the wheel well in the engine bay or the actual wheel well above the tire?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*

Actual wheel wells.


----------



## SSPhotography (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*

























I am thinking I have halogens







Should I get a conversion kit or just an HID Effect bulb?


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*

you can get a conversion kit for really cheap. i got mine off of ddmtuning.com for cheap. ($70) if you go this route i dont recommend getting the highbeams, youll never use them. ive had my kit for a little over 6 months, problem free. hope this helps


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*

Yup, those are Halogen.
I won't get into the politics and debate over converting Halogen to HID.
I have 3 vehicles with 7" Hella e-codes and bi-xenon h4 kits.


----------



## SSPhotography (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (Eric D)*

You lost me there Eric, lol I dont know to much about headlights, the only thing I know about cars is under the hood.. and even with this car I have no idea LOL its all computerssssss! haha


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*

H4 is an e-code bulb type , 9003 is the same bulb but with DOT approval (weird huh?).
Bi-xenon means hi and low beam, from one light source.
This has nothing to do with your low beam projector, you just need to source an HID kit that has an H1 bulb. Please make sure with the vendor that it is in fact for your Audi TT model.
Optional, H7 kit should you want high beams.
Keep in mind that if you go with 2 HID kits, you'll have 4 ballasts (one for each lamp).
Most kits are based on the old Hella ballast which are thick and bulky.
If you do choose to use 2 kits, look for a kit with slim ballasts.
Examples of a slim ballast atop a Hella type ballast.


----------



## SSPhotography (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (Eric D)*

I might just go with Nokya 8500K Arctic Purple, how do you think this would look/sim a HID?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*

Yes it will give you the color you want, but may also attract attention from the police.
I personally would never run anything higher than 6000K, I prefer a whiter light than the blues and purple.
Audi achieved the color due to the optics and shield within the projector.
The bulb is not the source of the color change.


----------



## SSPhotography (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (Eric D)*

Hmmm, really think the Police would put up a stink huh? They already hassle about no front plate. So maybe you are right. I wonder what is in my car right now. 6000k would look good?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*

If the lamps do not have DOT (legit DOT, not phoney stikcers) on em you are open for trouble and problems. Legal ones, if anything ever happens. And a lot of the swag lamps are usually junk, if not from the main guys like Philips, Osram or GE.


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSPhotography* »_ I am looking for some blue to blueish purple like I see on some of the newer Audis driving towards me on the road. 

that would be the OEM xenon 4500k


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (SSPhotography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSPhotography* »_I want new bulbs, I am looking for some blue to blueish purple like I see on some of the newer Audis driving towards me on the road. I have a 2000 TT Quattro, and I cant tell if I have HIDs or Halogen without tearing apart the front like I was told I have to do










To know the difference, look at the CODES on your headlamp LENS. 
No need to look all over the place.
Simply look at the code on the lens, takes 2 seconds. 
Then after pictures and explaining the leveling device on cars with HID you finally get your answer??? Come on!! Then they offer a drop in HID kit. Do not listen. It is a waste of money and the beam pattern SUCKS!!!!!!! You loose all performance from the headlamp even though it "LOOKS" brighter.

If you have a HCR->, or HC for example, it is halogen, if you have a DR (discharge Reflector or Xenon)
If you do not know about lighting read this website:
http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/tech.html

Do not go using blue bulbs or purple bulbs, they will reduce your night vision big time. They do not look COOL at all. They look fake!!! Thats it.
The reason the Audis and other cars have a blue hue to them is NOT due to the HID's being BLUE or blue bulbs, it is due to the cutoff plate being a specific distance away from the lighting source. Closer it is, the bluer/purple it will be, farther away, it becomes orange/yellow.
Don't go trying to replicate something you don't have.
You end up with less night vision and it just looks armature.
Drop in kits are total garbage and you also ruin your long distance seeing.
You can purchase a used set of European HID headlamps complete on ebay all the time for not much money. That is the proper way to do it. Or find them here in the states as well. 
I suggest not using a drop in kit, they do not work properly and are not made for halogen headlamps, read the site, there is a whole article about this:
http://www.danielsternlighting....html

Now all that said, I think the TT halogen headlamps use a H1 bulb, this is a very very good bulb and the TT headlamps are very good. 
My suggestion is to get new EUROPEAN bulbs. Like the Philips Night breaker.








Or this bulb which is legal in for use on European roads, so at least I would recommend this one as it is safe and does not ruin your light output.








or this which gives you white light with blue effect to oncoming traffic:
>>20% more light
>> Xenon/HID effect
>> White light with blue tint to oncoming traffic
>> Fully road legal within the EU








http://www.powerbulbs.com/
This is MUCH SMARTER than a drop in kit which does not work. Do not listen to these guys about this. It is well not worth it. Get some European bulbs. 
Do not mess with such a nice car and make it look ridiculous with a cheapo xenon kit. Be smarter than that!!!!!
_Modified by AZV6 at 8:27 AM 8-17-2009_

_Modified by AZV6 at 8:41 AM 8-17-2009_

_Modified by AZV6 at 11:51 AM 8-17-2009_


_Modified by AZV6 at 3:36 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Audi TT uses H7 low & H1 high.
Osram Nightbreakers are good, but have extremely short life. IMO, better to use them for the High beams.
Philips Xtreme Power also has extremely short life, but more average life than Nightbreakers


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_
Your kidding right?
None of these guys know what they are talking about if they make you look for things under the fender well or take a picture of the headlamp. 
Simply look at the code on the lens, takes 2 seconds. 
Then after pictures and explaining the leveling device on cars with HID you finally get your answer??? Come on!! Then they offer a drop in HID kit. Do not listen. It is a waste of money and the beam pattern SUCKS!!!!!!! You loose all performance from the headlamp even though it "LOOKS" brighter.

If you have a HCR->, or HC for example, it is halogen, if you have a DR (discharge Reflector or Xenon)
]

I know nothing? 
The pic of the sticker proves he has Halogen.
Yes, the lens would prove it too. But for simplicity the sticker works just fine.
I can't assume one knows his vehicle, thus I provided other visual clues to look at.
You provided another that I had forgotten. 
Why the hostility? 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

not all lens these days have markings on them. case in point, look at the lens the op provide. It only says Bosch.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

They may not be on the lens directly but most are on the lens somewhere, either up under hood lip, side or below. They are required to have the codes on the lens for inspectors as such to read.
Lets also be clear that the label is a manufacturing label and not really a code label which tells us anything about what kind of lamp it is, Depending on the device and the regulations to which it complies, the markings indicate what functions the device provides, which side of the car it belongs on, what kind of light source it uses, and more. There are two main sets of lighting standards: SAE, used primarily in North America, and ECE, used throughout the rest of the world. The two sets of standards require different markings.
All that label tells us is part numbers both Audi and Bosch, 12V source and some other details most likely production dates, versions whatever that are not decipherable to us.
If you look down lower on the lamp, you can see it says owner manual, then some numbers under that. That is typically where VAG hides their codes these days. Under the hood lip.

Just trying to inform you all of what this is all about. Lighting is not as easy as just a drop in kit, or building some lamps from parts. 
If you notice some(most) homemade lamps, the beams are not aligned properly. The 45 degree angle is way too close to the other one which means the headlamps cannot project the proper beam pattern even when using real HID projection units from another car and retrofitting into current headlamp bodies. 
There is much more science behind headlamps than just building something like this in the garage. If your really good you can pull of something nice. But you need to have some good alignment equipment to build your own lamps. 
These are what you want:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Au...0.m14
http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Au...0.m14

German Ebay is full of inexpensive Xenon headlamps that are direct replacement for your halogen units. 
Roughly $800 Plus shipping to do it RIGHT!!!


_Modified by AZV6 at 6:21 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

a lot of time, VAG will have the markings molded on the housing itself.
little known fact: Bora headlights (aka MKIV Jetta ecodes), Hella reuses the Jetta lens with all the DOT markings for....you guessed ... ECE spec lights, all the way down to the HB5 (9007) markings.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

OK!! And what evidence do you have of this?
No way hella could re-use lenses with improper codes on them for sale within the ECE.
If it just says DOT on it then that means nothing. Most lamps are ECE/DOT approved these days.
It is all about the codes. HC, HCR DR, etc.... 
Country it is made in E1 (=Germany), other bulbs/reflectors used in the headlamps, and part number usually along with manufacturer. Bosch, AL, hella.



_Modified by AZV6 at 6:31 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

go look at a set of Hella ecodes.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Well that does not answer my question as I don't have a set to go just look at.








I have OEM HID's and E-codes on my Alfa Romeo. No way hella reuses them. Sorry.
Show me what your talking about.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_Well that does not answer my question as I don't have a set to go just look at.








I have OEM HID's and E-codes on my Alfa Romeo. No way hella reuses them. Sorry.
Show me what your talking about.

I never said OEM HIDS and Ecodes on your Alfa.
I said OEM Ecodes for the Bora.
Plus, OEM HIDS are made by Bosch, not Hella


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

You don't get it. I was referring to My HID and my Ecodes stating the fact that the codes are on the lenses. They have to be. 
You can see in the TT picture that the codes are down below the label on the lens. 
I have seen OEM e-codes, whats your point here? Can you show me the hellas to be reusing lenses?? I have never heard this before from any manufacturer but since it is an OEM manufc. well I still do not think they can get away with re-using lenses for US made jettas on ECE regulated headlamps. I think that could be a rumor.
OEM HID's are NOT made by BOSCH any longer, they are made by Automotive Lighting and have been for a long time. 
So show me. I don't have a stock in headlights that I can just go look at in my warehouse. So produce something that backs up your story??!!

I deal with lighting day in and day out, I have worked with DS a few times doing business with him. I have learned a lot from him and trust me things you hear, and things people do with lighting is sooo far off.
All I want is some proof that Hella re-uses jetta USA lenses for their E-codes??
Can you do that for me and then we can settle this!!


_Modified by AZV6 at 7:48 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Automotive Lighting is a subsidiary of Bosch.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Yes, again I know, they bought the contract to manufacturer the Bora HID headlamps or any other make for that matter. joint venture with Magneti Marelli as well who makes most of the parts for my Alfa, including the headlamps
Still your avoiding the question.



_Modified by AZV6 at 8:04 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

how about you prove me wrong?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_how about you prove me wrong?

That's the easy way out, you brought this information to the forum you need to provide the information you are commenting on please.
Back to code locations, you can clearly see even on this newer TT headlamp that the codes are located on the top of the lens which would be hidden under the hood when closed but easily seen for anyone inspecting the car.








On ECE versions the label does tell more than NA versions

















_Modified by AZV6 at 8:54 PM 8-17-2009_


_Modified by AZV6 at 3:35 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

AZV6,
No issues with you expressing opinion and fact as you try to help users in the forum...but please do it with a nicer tone! 
This isn't the main forum (mk3/mk4/mk5) where hostility is the norm. 
Not ragging on you personally, at least not meaning to...feel free to help but do it in a way where people will actually respect your opinion and believe you. 
Not everybody knows everything...and these guys are just trying to help too. 
Let's all play nice so this forum stays a friendly place. There aren't many left on vortex that are docile like this one, let's keep it that way.








Back to the topic guys!


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_AZV6,
No issues with you expressing opinion and fact as you try to help users in the forum...but please do it with a nicer tone! 
This isn't the main forum (mk3/mk4/mk5) where hostility is the norm. 
Not ragging on you personally, at least not meaning to...feel free to help but do it in a way where people will actually respect your opinion and believe you. 
Not everybody knows everything...and these guys are just trying to help too. 
Let's all play nice so this forum stays a friendly place. There aren't many left on vortex that are docile like this one, let's keep it that way.








Back to the topic guys!
















Will do, sorry if I came off badly. Your right I may have come off a bit hostile. Sorry guys, just trying to explain some things and get some answers as well. I do not want this one becoming like the others, so I will mind my p's and q's.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by AZV6 at 3:34 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_
The reason the Audis and other cars have a blue hue to them is NOT due to the HID's being BLUE or blue bulbs, it is due to the cutoff plate being a specific distance away from the lighting source. Closer it is, the bluer/purple it will be, farther away, it becomes orange/yellow.
Don't go trying to replicate something you don't have.
You end up with less night vision and it just looks armature.


No ****, Sherlock.So the gas temperature has got nothing to do with the light color output.-that's another piece of wisdom i just got from another "Hid specialist "on vortex.Take your xenon bulb out and turn on your light.that is sooooo yellow ,right?....noooooooot!.Yes,drop in kits are **** especially when you have a pair of those in all your mirrors,but hid retrofits are the ****.

Now for OP.You can take it the easy way and spend 1+K $$$ on a oem audi tt hid system or the hard way and retrofit it.it's not easy,but doesn't mean "You end up with less night vision and it just looks armature."
Picture taken at the headlight level.Looks bright ,right?and those are lows.when i am behind a car,the beam pattern doesn
t go higher than the trunk lid.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (Maxxymus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxxymus* »_
No ****, Sherlock.So the gas temperature has got nothing to do with the light color output.-that's another piece of wisdom i just got from another "Hid specialist "on vortex.Take your xenon bulb out and turn on your light.that is sooooo yellow ,right?....noooooooot!.Yes,drop in kits are **** especially when you have a pair of those in all your mirrors,but hid retrofits are the ****.

Now for OP.You can take it the easy way and spend 1+K $$$ on a oem audi tt hid system or the hard way and retrofit it.it's not easy,but doesn't mean "You end up with less night vision and it just looks armature."
Picture taken at the headlight level.Looks bright ,right?and those are lows.when i am behind a car,the beam pattern doesn
t go higher than the trunk lid.









Whoa big guy. Don't get hasty with me. On OEM discharge bulbs, no the gas temp has nothing to do with the color output as you put it.
Of course we are talking about VAG discharge bulbs which are made by Osram which you should know is 4300 KELVIN temp, which is white/yellow.
Philips is known to have a little higher KELVIN temp, around 4800 (still yellow) which gives a little more bluish tone to the light. 
But the halo that most see is due to the distance the discharge bulb is from the cutoff plate. 
Actually the Osram 4300 is more yellow. 
See the chart below and you can see clearly that 4300K is well within the yellow range.








HID drop in kits are garbage. Sorry. They are illegal and cannot work properly in any halogen reflector, parabolic or projection. 
No way a discharge bulb electric arc can do the same thing as a filament bulb. halogen Reflectors are made for filament bulbs not gas discharge capsules. 
Sorry pal You really do not know what your talking about and heck I am not sure what your talking about really with the way you write??
And your 100% wrong, The easy way you call it by purchasing OEM HID's is the only way to do it properly. You will for sure end up with less night vision with a drop in kit. It has been proven time and time again. Your information is false and misleading.
You will have less distance, black holes in the beam pattern, glare, too much light in the foreground. It is a lose lose situation, plus most of the HID drop in kits out there are very very low quality. They tend to fail very quickly unlike OEM which will last the life of the car usually (not the capsules, all though mine have lasted 8 years)
You do end up with less night vision and yes it does look amateur.
Point in case, you can NEVER ever portray light at night properly with a camera. You can easily make it look any way you wish by adjusting the aperture, time and so forth. Photos DO NOT portray headlamp light properly, there is no way to do it without the proper equipment like a photometer or goniophotometer. Sorry photo's don't cut it, they cannot give you a true picture of the light.
yeah those are bright for sure. But from your height of the photo, your lights are for sure not correct. At that height there should not be as much glare. you have just showed us all what not to do.
I can put a flood light at 500 watts in my car but without the proper reflector to aim and disperse the light properly, it makes no sense. You just have an illusion of better headlamps due to them being brighter, or bluer or whiter. Sorry but your 100% wrong.
Do some reading. I gave a site above. Maybe you can learn something from it. It is not an opinion site, it is fact. I have worked with DS a few times with lighting for automotive purposes. 
Thanks for playing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by AZV6 at 10:26 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_
Whoa big guy. Don't get hasty with me. On OEM discharge bulbs, no the gas temp has nothing to do with the color output as you put it.
Of course we are talking about VAG discharge bulbs which are made by Osram which you should know is 4300 KELVIN temp, which is white/yellow.
Philips is known to have a little higher KELVIN temp, around 4800 (still yellow) which gives a little more bluish tone to the light. 
But the halo that most see is due to the distance the discharge bulb is from the cutoff plate. 
Actually the Osram 4300 is more yellow. 
See the chart below and you can see clearly that 4300K is well within the yellow range.









First of all would have been nice to post a complete color chart like this
.








btw the color chart i provided can be found here(just in case some might think i doctored it) http://www.lightbulbsdirect.co...rTemp
so we'are talking about a 4300-4800K temp for OEM xenon bulbs(i said 4500k,but i don't know so many things as you...i'm stoopid).Well,looking at the complete chart(did you photoshop it btw just to prove you know what you are talking about?)beggining with 4200k is the *COOL WHITE*.And i guess everyone knows what cool white looks like.oh,btw if you consider 4800k still yellow then you are color blind and...end of story

_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_

HID drop in kits are garbage. Sorry. They are illegal and cannot work properly in any halogen reflector, parabolic or projection. 
No way a discharge bulb electric arc can do the same thing as a filament bulb. halogen Reflectors are made for filament bulbs not gas discharge capsules. 
Sorry pal You really do not know what your talking about and heck I am not sure what your talking about really with the way you write??


We both agree on the drop in kits,but either you're just a hater and you just wanna argue all the time,or you don't read the post you reply to and just want to...impress?!?!Did i ever say that i agree with the drop in kits,pal?Never.So stop lecturing me about drop in kits

_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_
Point in case, you can NEVER ever portray light at night properly with a camera. You can easily make it look any way you wish by adjusting the aperture, time and so forth. Photos DO NOT portray headlamp light properly, there is no way to do it without the proper equipment like a photometer or goniophotometer. Sorry photo's don't cut it, they cannot give you a true picture of the light.
yeah those are bright for sure. But from your height of the photo, your lights are for sure not correct. At that height there should not be as much glare. you have just showed us all what not to do.
I can put a flood light at 500 watts in my car but without the proper reflector to aim and disperse the light properly, it makes no sense. You just have an illusion of better headlamps due to them being brighter, or bluer or whiter. Sorry but your 100% wrong.
Do some reading. I gave a site above. Maybe you can learn something from it. It is not an opinion site, it is fact. I have worked with DS a few times with lighting for automotive purposes. 
Thanks for playing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by AZV6 at 10:26 PM 8-18-2009_

My camera is stoopid also,it can't adjust aperture,time and so forth.And to be honest i wouldn't waste my time with that,just to post a picture that would prove what?(see example above- color chart ).
when i took the picture i was sitting on my butt(should it be any flare when you take a photo at that height ,Smart-One-Kenobi?) ,and also a little towards the driver side,the concrete was not 100% level and the moist was 75%(Don't be jealous my OEM parts retrofit is beter than your OEM system.Everyone who was in my car at nighttime with me asked me to retrofit their headlights too:i'm wondering why).The pic was posted for the OP to see that you can get the blueish look with a 43-4500k xenon bulb (using a projector of course)
Conclusion:I don't even know why i spent my time replying to your post...it wasn' worth it...oh,i remembered:i wanted to post the complete color chart

PSne question out of topic -is your car 100% stock?

For anyone interested in the color difference at various color temperatures visit http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4131487
there are pictures with 3000k,4300k,6000k,8000k,10000k,12000k bulbs.Indeed the camera would not 100% reflect the reality but you can have an ideea what is te difference between them



_Modified by Maxxymus at 12:21 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (Maxxymus)*

No sorry, I don't have photoshop, nor would I know how to use to fake a chart. You can find the charts anywhere. Here is where I got mine:
And second what on earth are you talking about? You post the exact same chart?? What do you mean I should have posted the complete chart?? Man I am sorry but are you paying any attention at all??
http://www.ledwaves.com/skin1/...t.jpg
Even if your camera is stoopid, the camera still adjusts automatically for those situations, I am not going to explain. 
4800K is actually still in the yellow wave frequency or yellow spectrum. It is more white but still has Yellow in it. Not much blue. 
For example, the color of the light emitted by a flash is rated at 5500 degrees; it is designed to imitate noon daylight. If the flash produces light that is 6000 degrees Kelvin, it has a slight bluish tinge. If it is rated at 4800 degrees(thats KELVIN), it is slightly warmer, or more yellowish, than white light.
Sorry guy, Not only do I know alot about this but I have a degree in Photography as well. KELVIN does not change from Photography to automotive headlamps, it is what it is, just like physic's. 
I am not shooting you down for not knowing but your giving off wrong information. 
I am not a hater if you will, I am a person who prefers and likes to inform people about the proper ways to do lighting, inform them that 100% of all HID kits and companies give false information to uninformed consumers to make a buck. Putting you and others at risk just to look cool.
You are at risk. Your headlamps are not even as good as the stock US DOT version headlamps on your VW. Although the HID kits be brighter the pattern is extremely bad.
Auto express UK did a big test with HID kits, and it has been shown they are. They are illegal in Europe and the US. Many many HID kit companies have been shut down and made to pay back their customers in full. Big big fines.
You can watch the film here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVuSSdZNsZw

Yes my car is 100% stock. No lowering springs or suspension, body kits or big wheels. With exception of European upgrades OEM HID's, 4 motion front valance, asp. mirrors, and Gamma radio.

The thread you link to is a vendor again selling 100% illegal HID kits made for halogen units. If I were less of a person I would sell garbage like this to make money to uninformed consumers. I would make a fortune taking advantage of people who have no idea what they are doing.
Do some reading and research about this. 98% of what is on the internet is misleading when it comes to HID drop in kits. 
The only legal and proper way to have HID is to purchase OEM hid's, a good aftermarket HID like Hellas DE for the MKIII/MKIV golf, Using the OEM capsules rated at around 4300K, or philips rated a little higher. 
No 6500K, 10000K, 120000K capsules. Most of these types are low quality Chinese made capsules to sell to uninformed consumers again, just for the COOL look. 
Any car that gives off blue or purple halo is not the actual color of the light, the light color is 4300-4800K range still, it is all about the cutoff plate and optic's that give that purple halo hue from a Porsche or a Blue halo hue from a BMW.
Anyways... again thanks for playing.
What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How can I tell if I have HIDs or Halogen? (Maxxymus)*

Maxxymus,
Please calm down as well......

Unfortunately, I'm going to let this one sink down to the abyss. It is a good thread but will have to go away


----------

